# Live Plants



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

I picked up 3 plants about 5 days ago. I got a peacock fern, an anubias, and a needle-leaf ludwigia. They were all about 3 inches tall when I got them. I put the roots as deep into the gravel (which i was told I could plant them in) as I could. They seem to be alive but they don't appear to be growing at all. Any reasons why?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

It takes time for the plants to establish their root systems.
Generally I find that the shock of being moved always sets plants back. I have 3 planted tanks and 5 window sills full of assorted house plants as experience!! Give them time. 
Also if memory serves me right anubias do not like to be buried too deep. I have a lot of anubias that is tied to logs and when it grows it travels along the surface of the gravel and puts down roots- but the rizome(stem) is never buried.

I bought a small bit of anubias barteri 10 years ago and it has filled my tank several times over. Just recently cut it up into pieces about 10 inches long to populate other tanks and give some away again.
Anubias is very slow growing and will flower once established. Mine flowers every December- just like a peace plant actually.

I hate to tell you this but the peacock fern is not really an aquatic fern- it would be good for a terrarium.
The ludwiga is an aquarium plant. Anubias does well in about 4 hours of light/day .I think you need to look up the lighting requirements of the ludwigia as I am not familiar with it.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+3120&pcatid=3120
Also there has to be food in the tank for the plant.
Is it populated with fish? That will produce enough fertilizer for the anubias. Buy some plant ferts too if you want it to grow bigger and faster.

But in the meantime be patient and don't believe everthing Petsmart people tell you. I had an argument once with the fish catcher who told me I did not know a female platy from a male when in fact he didn't know that males have gonodopins and females have rounded anal fins.

Besides the clerk should not argue with what the customer is asking for.

If you want low light plants get a java fern. it is very hardy and can tolerate fish nipping at it's leaves.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok thanks, mousey! I will try and find the java fern today.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

And yes my tank is populated with fish.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Planting a tank isn't as easy as just throwing some plants in a tank and expecting them to grow. Starting a planted tank requires research, just like everything else in the aquarium hobby  What kind of lighting are you using? Substrate? Fertilizers or additives?

As mentioned above, Peacock Ferns are semi-aquatic plants. Better suited for terrariums, bog type set-ups. Anubias are great low-light plants! I've had better luck with them tied to rocks or driftwood rather than rooted <they can be rooted as long has the rhizome is not covered>. I have a love/hate relationship with Needle Leaf Ludwigia. It's a moderate to high light plant that can be quite difficult to grow sometimes.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

My lighting is just plain LEDs. My substrate is black gravel. No fertilizers, but I do have fish. I have decided I will give my plants to my friend who is really experienced. I just picked up some type of anubias growing on a (I think it said coco fiber pad or something like that).


----------

